

Vector Meshes - crispweed
http://upcoder.com/13/vector-meshes

======
Retra
This is a good example of why I despise the term 'vector' for discussing
dynamically sized containers. In the context of 3D modeling, 'vector' already
carries the mathematical meaning. If someone said "vector meshes", I'd assume
they were talking about meshes described by vectors. AKA... meshes.

~~~
crispweed
Yeah, I guess I should have called this something like 'dynamic meshes in the
std::vector style'..

